# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjenlinda5 !

## Izadora

Honey te uroje nga zemra shendet, mbaresi dhe shume fat ne jete dhe familje !
U befsh sa te te doje zemra  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 


Geburtstagsrezept

Rezept für ein glückliches Lebensjahr:
Man nehme etwas Glück, von Liebe auch ein Stück, Geduld, etwas Zeit, Erfolg und Zufriedenheit.
Das Ganze gut gerührt, zu langem Leben führt.





;-)  :-D

----------


## goldian

alles gute zum geburtstag
bleib so wie du bist 
te uroj ta kalosh sa me bukur sot

----------


## fashion_girl

Gezuar Linda ! u bofsh 100 vjece , te uroj fat,lumturi dhe dashuri!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saura

O rrusho u befsh 100 kalofsh sa me mire sot ,sa te dune njerzit mi goc tani qe jam duke shkruajtur jane 14 vete tek tema jote 2 antar e 12 vizitor ahahahaha
nuk kam pare ndonjehere kaq njerez as tek temat e nxehta lol
te puç shume 
te kam xhan 

shif kush po te uron ahahahaha

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime ditelindjen Linda5,shendeti sukseset dhe lumturija qofshin me ty vite me rradhe.*

----------


## gloreta

Erdhi radha jote qe te mbushim temen sot. :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithe te mirat Schatzi, qendro gjithmone gazmore dhe rremujaxhije, je lezeti i forumit. :shkelje syri: 

Kaloja sa me bukur dhe argetueshem diten me familjen tende.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 


P.s Mi Saura me Berluksen mbete ti! : D

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje Linda te uroj ditlindjen dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet qofsh gjithmon e lumtur me te gjith njerzit qe i don

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Linda 5, pranoni edhe nga unë urimet më të sinqerta për ditëlindje...
Shëndet, dashuri e fat në jetë...*

----------


## hot_prinz

Linda5, 
pranoni edhe urimet e mia per datelindje.

----------


## alem_de

Urime per ditlindjen Linda................

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime u befsh edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

Kalamoja e shajft paska diten e linjes sot...he moj u bere tetembdhjet Ti ? 
Vitet e gjumit mos i numro se ke qene ne gjume!

Linda5! :Lulja3:  Urime Mike!
urime dita e veqante....ditelindja jote!
Jeta te vafte mbare dhe te dhurofte veq bardhesi shendet e lumturi zemre!
Pranvere e paq  jeten gjithmone...
GËZUAR, GËZUAR ...PER SHUME E SHUME... DITËLINDJE TJERA!



*Zoni Partizoni*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

*ua ua ua kush na paska ditlindjen...te uroj edhe 135 mi shpirti se aq bone ...pac fat mbarsi harmoni dhe paqe ne jeten tende me te gjith njerzit qe ke ne zemer edhe te uroj icik lek se duhen te shkretat.....*

----------


## anita340

Ne ditelindjen tende te uroj  shendet,shume fat, shume lumturi,shume dashuri,shume femije dhe shume shume vite jete. Gezuar!

----------


## pranvera bica

Linda!Edhe teta te uron njeqint pranvera te tjera te lumtura!Shendet,gezime,lumturi ne familje e harmoni ne shoqeri...edhe PARA...!Teta!

----------


## broken_smile

Gezuar ditelindjen Linda! kalofsh bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Linda5, gezuar per shume mote dhe befsh jeten ashtu si don ti e pac jete aq sa desheron vet!

----------


## Dar_di

*Urime ditëlindjen, Linda5! Çdo të mirë në jetë!*

----------


## kleadoni

Gezuar ditelindjen, edhe 100!

----------


## tutankamon

qyqa none kush osht tu u plak...

o t morsha t ligat u bofsh sa te doj ajo zemra jote e omel  qe ta honksha.....

URIME LALI DHE JA KALOFSH SA ME BUKUR .

----------

